# Do you use Epsom salt in your garden?



## survival

Mainly for Magnesium to build up to prevent blossom end rot on tomatoes, but without an adequate ph test of all minerals in the soil, you can burn the plant up. I'm going to try 1 row with and another row without (way apart from each other) to see. Of course calcium levels are going to be good since I put egg shells and bone meal in the garden compost.


----------



## solardon

I do use Epsom salts to increase the magnesium in the soil. The green beans will yellow and shrivel up if I don't. I have black dirt, we call it muck, and it will catch on fire and burn if you aren't careful where you have campfires. This soil needs constant feeding and sometimes I put down lime that has magnesium mixed in with it. These minerals are necessary for our health also. Calcium and magnesium will prevent restless leg syndrome , polyps, heart disease and a host of other nutritional ailments.


----------



## amym505

I knew a woman that used Epsom salt on her roses and they were beautiful. She used 1 tablespoon of Epsom salt in 1 gallon of water and would water her roses once a month. I have never tried it in the garden. What ratio do you use?


----------



## AquaHull

I was reading about the benefits of the Epsom Salts, I will try some in the garden


----------

